# VIA's Canadian and the Classic Railway Hotels



## NS VIA FAN (Apr 1, 2010)

VIA and Fairmont Hotels are offering discounts to Fairmont Presidents Club members who combine a trip on the Canadian with stays at their hotels across Canada. Most of these are former Canadian Pacific and Canadian National Railway properties. You could begin your journey in Toronto, staying at the Royal York, across from Union Station the night before. Break your journey at Jasper Park Lodge or take a side trip to the Banff Springs Hotel then end your trip at the Hotel Vancouver. You could even begin further east at the castle like Chateau Frontenac in Quebec City and take a "corridor" train to Toronto just like a traveler might have done 50 years ago.

http://www.fairmont.com/promo/travelinstyle/


----------

